# yj big plow?



## Dr.Peanut (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 1995 yj that I am looking to install a big plow. I have a few large account and I don't really need nor do I want another vehicle. My jeep is lifted with 4" suspension lift. Has 35" super swampers which I will put smaller tires on if I plow. Probably the factory 27's. It has detroit lockers front and rear. I believe the rear is a "nospin" and the front is  . Anyway gears and full floating dana 30 and dana 35. I believe my weak point is going to be my shackles and frame. But with new solid shackles and good plow mount fabrication I will be fine.

Here is my question, I really want to go with a vplow. I like the western handheld controller and I like snoway's plow systems. Either plow will sufice. It is apparently hard to find a mount for my jeep for a new plow, I have been looking. Let alone a plow that is "too big" for the jeep. Any help on which mount would work the best or be easiest to fabricate to it? I hate to be picky but I was hoping for the ultramount or whatever snoways quick mount is with the spring loaded pins, and oh yes poly with trip edge. 

I saw plowmeister's avatar and I read the signature. Interesting set up hopefully you got some good suggestions. 

Thanks, Brian


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Dr.Peanut;703564 said:


> I have a 1995 yj that I am looking to install a big plow. ...... Anyway gears and full floating dana 30 and dana 35. I believe my weak point is going to be ....both the Dana 30 and 35 with a big plow and snowplowing. You will probably destroy the 35.
> 
> I saw plowmeister's avatar and I read the signature. Interesting set up hopefully you got some good suggestions.... I would bet plowmeister has a lot of payup and time in his TJ in order to make it do the things it does!!
> 
> Thanks, Brian


A more or less stock Jeep (YJ, TJ, XJ, etc) will be limited in the size of plow that can be installed. A lifted Jeep will give you limitations on plow mounts unless they are custom tweaked.

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The right tool for the job... The jeep is great in small places, I think you'll find it lacking for big accounts. too light and not going to take the abuse of doing a big lot (or even a medium lot) The jeep is only a 1/4 ton truck

the D35 is a Little week for large lots 
Used to be (in the 1950s) that the rear ends where designed to last for 25 miles at full load. That is 25 miles at maximum torque. So pushing a load of snow down a parking lot will use up the rear end.

What gears are you running?

also a problem will be stopping that much plow. the Jeep brakes aint up to the task.

I ran with a fisher 7 1/2 RD (now it's called a HD 7 1/2) for 20 years just add air shocks and #500 ballast. that plow weighs in at #630. 

If you must;

Boss has the lightest V plow at #700 you will have to make your own mount. the stock Jeep frame wont last long with a plow that big (you'll need to beef up the frame) nor will your F end parts (just a part of doing business). 

with a vehicle that light traction will be a problem, so you'll need exelent snow tires , Blizzak.

For what you want to do with it, I dont think the jeep is the right tool

JMO


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Windrow a few passes in heavy snow and when your moving your jeep to the side and not the snow you'll wish you had a much bigger truck..... We only use ours for small tight lots.


----------



## Dr.Peanut (Jan 6, 2009)

The axles are modified and are full floating axles. Warn offers the set up, with chrome molly axles. 4.10 and 4.11 gears. The lockers are mechanical and do not unlock most of the time. So doing small accounts are harder to do because steering in tight areas is not there.


----------



## Dr.Peanut (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry was at work for last post.

Just any help on the mount would be useful. Which is the most generic ultramount and would be the most flat or require the least amount of cutting?


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

I run a ST-7 Meyer 7 foot plow on one of my YJ's great for small to medium lots.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Fisher used to make a 6 1/2 for the jeep (NON MM), the truck side mount would fit ALL of the RD and HD plows.
I know YJ fisher mounts are hard to find, if you can find one a 7 1/2 or 8 ft plow will fit the jeep mount.


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

Dr.Peanut;704569 said:


> The axles are modified and are full floating axles. Warn offers the set up, with chrome molly axles. 4.10 and 4.11 gears. The lockers are mechanical and do not unlock most of the time. So doing small accounts are harder to do because steering in tight areas is not there.


You still have a TURDY5 for a rear though!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Dr.Peanut;704569 said:


> The axles are modified and are full floating axles. Warn offers the set up, with chrome molly axles. 4.10 and 4.11 gears. The lockers are mechanical and do not unlock most of the time. So doing small accounts are harder to do because steering in tight areas is not there.


Nice..... BUT the housings and the ring and pinion are still stock.

as ppandr says after a couple of windrows the snow will push the jeep.

Just my experiance... Ive plowed with Jeeps for 23 years.



Dr.Peanut;704569 said:


> The lockers are mechanical and do not unlock most of the time. So doing small accounts are harder to do because steering in tight areas is not there.


thats why I spent the money for ARBs


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Jeeps are actually sturdy lil critters, but I only use it minimumly and with short passes.

C.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

18lmslcsr;717466 said:


> Jeeps are actually sturdy lil critters, but I only use it minimumly and with short passes.
> 
> C.


I agree I've had 4 Jeeps they ALL plowed DRIVEWAYS. One had 250K miles when I sold it, My current Jeep has 123K miles. Just remember it's a 1/4 ton truck. Plowing will wear it out, just a cost of doing business.

They are fun though


----------

